# Beginner looking for pair of pigeons, non-racers



## chickadee (Mar 23, 2004)

I am a beginner pigeon keeper (I have none yet) and I am looking for mated pair of pigeons, non-racing. I live in the Bay Area, California and please email me at [email protected] if you have some easy-going birds for a wonderful home. Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chickadee and welcome to pigeons.com. You might try calling Wildcare of Marin County as well as your local humane society and animal shelters to see if they might have a pair of pigeons in need of a home. Also check http://www.petfinders.com and search for pigeons.

Terry


----------



## chickadee (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi. I have tried to Marin Humane Society, but I never thought of Wildcare! Thanks a lot!


----------



## chickadee (Mar 23, 2004)

Wildcare doesnt let you adopt...hmmm. Well, I prefer pigeons that have been handled for a while. Please still email me!


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi Chickadee, I have some pigeons on the central coast. Let me know if you are still looking for a pair and I can help you out, I think I have a couple of extra komorners. http://www.toriseavey.com 
click on "pigeons"

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Birdle (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi,
Are you still looking for pigeons?
I live in Berkeley and have some nice
pairs of mixed rollers that need a new
home. Contact me if you are interested,
and good luck with pigeons. You'll 
love them!
J


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up


----------



## pigeon4ever (Jul 15, 2002)

i have a flock of pigeons that i need to give away soon because iam moving!!
i live in hilmar,california its in the valley
i send you a email but didnmt know if you recieved it! please respond back!


----------

